
How over 25 People Got Scammed into Working at a Nonexistent Game Company - dmitrygr
https://kotaku.com/how-over-25-people-got-scammed-into-working-at-a-nonexi-1836834497
======
ronsor
Previously on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20575409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20575409)

